# Supermods: Elmo and Oscar!



## Awesome

We are pleased to inform that, Elmo and Oscar, in recognition of their commitment and contribution have been elevated as Super Moderators with immediate effect. In this new capacity they will additionally be responsible for team supervision and guidance of moderators.

They are both seasoned forummers and veterans to the Defence.pk environment having served in various capacities and launched numerous initiatives that further strengthen the position of Defence.pk as a leader in military and political discussions concerning Pakistan.

We thank them for these efforts and invite everyone to extend their full support to enable them to continue with the same zeal and commitment.

Please join us in congratulating them on a job well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## blackops

Elmo omg more infractions for me 

Anyway i like santro (oscar) he is a nice guy who have answered alot of questions congo mate


----------



## GURU DUTT

Asim Aquil said:


> We are pleased to inform that Elmo and Oscar, in recognition of their commitment and contribution have been elevated as Super Moderators with immediate effect. In this new capacity they will additionally be responsible for team supervision and guidance of moderators.
> 
> They are both seasoned forummers and veterans to the Defence.pk environment having served in various capacities and launched numerous initiatives that further strengthen the position of Defence.pk as a leader in military and political discussions concerning Pakistan.
> 
> We thank them for these efforts and invite everyone to extend their full support to enable them to continue with the same zeal and commitment.
> 
> Please join us in congratulating them on a job well done.



baakee to saab theek hai huzoor , agar jaan kee amaan paun to arz ye hai kee is gareeb par zyaada zulm mat karna agar bhatak rafa hoon to PM karke bata dena taakee aapko shikayaat ka mauka na doon , shukriya janaab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## K-Xeroid

Congratz! Mujhe MoDs se bara Dar lagta hey.. Bhai Mey sidha sadha shareef insan hun... Galti hojaye tu maafi talab hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Congrats Elmo & Oscar, you both are really doing good job over here...

Without Mods like them PDF will be a place of Sh!t... 

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

Congrats Elmo & Oscar, you both are really doing good job over here...

Without Mods like them PDF will be a place of Sh!t...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaduveer

Meri bhi Kata kalami maaf kar dena..


----------



## Avisheik

Congrats to Elmo and Oscar 

Oscar, the most level headed guy in PDF  , I bet next year he will be promoted to admin.

Elmo, chuck norris ka baap , without her PDF would have been turned into a tharkee heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

congrats to both you guys . i personally have a lot of respect for oscar . he is one very unbiased mod. compared to some others i know . nice going guys,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Congrats to both

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Congrats to Elmo and Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Why do MODS here have a Seasme street theme ?

Can anyone enlighten us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Very Worthy choice indeed, it does credit to the Forum. 

HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS to Elmo and Oscar (Santro) on this well deserved elevation!!!!!! 

It speaks well for the future of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kolaveri di

congrats everyone

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

[/COLOR]what is difference between mod and supermod? anyone??

Do supermod wear underwear over their pants like superman? lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzad Sultan

Congrats to both of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Have not seen Elmo lately by the way


----------



## oFFbEAT

Mods should be a bit more forbearing towards *LOGICAL* oppositions............just my 2 cents


----------



## GURU DUTT

pdf_shurtah said:


> Have not seen Elmo lately by the way



yaar kyon pangaa le rahe ho baajee se??????????





[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

GURU DUTT said:


> yaar kyon pangaa le rahe ho baajee se??????????



Is she very strict ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

pdf_shurtah said:


> Is she very strict ?


aisee waisee nahee very very strict......

surma bhopali - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhzKu4y9GLI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

IF you say so Guru Bhai 


Video Courtesy VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

wah wah.. Couldnt have happened to better people..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indushek

Congratulations to Santro and Elmo for this elevation. Stand fast guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

I dont like Oscar he/she closed my thread without any gud reason...


----------



## untitled

Mr Javed said:


> I dont like Oscar he/she closed my thread without any gud reason...



Is thread mein to chorh do becharay Oscar ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mr Javed said:


> I dont like Oscar he/she closed my thread without any gud reason...



do you like Kulfi?
I like Kulfi for all good reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Congrats to both of them 

sarkar apne reham ka haath hamare sar pe hamesha rakhye....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

GURU DUTT said:


> baakee to saab theek hai huzoor , agar jaan kee amaan paun to arz ye hai kee is gareeb par zyaada zulm mat karna agar bhatak rafa hoon to PM karke bata dena taakee aapko shikayaat ka mauka na doon , shukriya janaab



DUTT ji
you are not a maaasoon baby Bacha, I think you know when to stop 

otherwise all is well and your presence is welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Mr Javed said:


> I dont like Oscar he/she closed my thread without any gud reason...



lagta hai apko ban hone ki bohot jaldi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats Oscar n' Elmo.

I always enjoy Oscar's posts..keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Irfan Baloch said:


> DUTT ji
> you are not a maaasoon baby Bacha, I think you know when to stop
> 
> otherwise all is well and your presence is welcome here.



shukriya huzoor banda apnee aukat janat hai , main to khaabon me bhee aapkee nafarmaanee nahee kar sakta aapke isee karam pe to hum aapke kayal hain , shukriyaa huzoor .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

GURU DUTT said:


> shukriya huzoor banda apnee aukat janat hai , main to khaabon me bhee aapkee nafarmaanee nahee kar sakta aapke isee karam pe to hum aapke kayal hain , shukriyaa huzoor .



*Oscar Babu and Elmo Baji Ki jaaaay*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Congratulations folks.......a little concern, Elmo is already like Area-51, hope Oscar doesn't also follow suit of other S/MODS into a disappearing act. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Windjammer said:


> Congratulations folks.......a little concern, Elmo is already like Area-51, *hope Oscar doesn't also follow suit of other S/MODS into a disappearing ac*t. !!



Not possible whilst oscar currently self-employed.
very possible end of this year when Oscar go for post-graduate education and/or engagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

i enjoyed elmo and jana cat fight


----------



## GURU DUTT

Irfan Baloch said:


> *Oscar Babu and Elmo Baji Ki jaaaay*



bhaijaan zara dheere se bolen mujhe baajee se bahut dar lagta hai


----------



## GURU DUTT

darkinsky said:


> i enjoyed elmo and jana cat fight



mujhe bhee jana BB kee baree yaad aatee hai????????


----------



## joekrish

Congats and best wishes to the both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Congrats Elmo & Oscar!

One more thing, Oscar=TechLahore. Am i correct? anyone??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xdrive

How exactly are mods choosen on this forum?

Do you have to be pakistani?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

jbond197 said:


> Congrats Elmo & Oscar!
> 
> One more thing, Oscar=TechLahore. Am i correct? anyone??


nope

you are wrong. I think Oscar might have clarified that on this profile page if not then I will wait for him to clarify


----------



## darkinsky

jbond197 said:


> Congrats Elmo & Oscar!
> 
> One more thing, Oscar=TechLahore. Am i correct? anyone??



Santro...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Asim, 

If we can recall, Oscar and Elmo were both made Moderators together. And now, both got their promotion together. What's the mystery? 

Anyways, congratulations sir, and ma'am. TaimiKhan *and Blain *got some company finally.
Hope to see your places taken by deserving members, to tackle the growing demand of neutral moderation teams on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Mr Javed said:


> I dont like Oscar he/she closed my thread without any gud reason...


If we go by your posts, you deserved much worse!


----------



## untitled

Last Hope said:


> Anyways, congratulations sir, and ma'am. TaimiKhan got some company finally.



You forgot blain2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Sangtare bhayya is an even-handed guy, nice to see him make supermod.

Elmo's gone under radar silence, does she even have the time for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

You forgot Bezerk too


----------



## meghdut

Congrats to elmo and oscar.Well deserved promotion.I appreciate his nutrality and her sense of decency


----------



## Jade

Congrats to Elmo and Oscar, but why do super mods go completely inactive. Blain2, Tami Khan, Berzek where have they gone? I hope both Elmo and Oscar would remain active

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

So they are super mods now huh maybe thats why Oscar is deleating so many of my posts .

Kya yaar kabhi toh troll Karne do.

BTW congrats...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congrats to Elmo and Oscar!

It would be nice if Elmo participated in the discussions more as well aside form the moderation part!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Congrats to both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

jackhammer2 said:


> So they are super mods *now huh maybe thats why Oscar is deleating so many of my posts *.
> 
> Kya yaar kabhi toh troll Karne do.
> 
> BTW congrats...




umm....he could delete your posts earlier on as well.....


----------



## jbond197

xdrive said:


> How exactly are mods choosen on this forum?
> 
> *Do you have to be pakistani?*



Most likely!! But honestly speaking, I would love seeing an Australian for that post too.


----------



## jbond197

Irfan Baloch said:


> nope
> 
> you are wrong. I think Oscar might have clarified that on this profile page if not then I will wait for him to clarify



My Bad!! I should have searched for him.. I was missing TechLahore's posting so thought he changed his user. But I am surprised TechLahore is no longer a Mod!! I think he is too busy with his life..


----------



## Birbal

Not sure about Elmo (haven't seen too many of his actions), but really like Oscar as a mod. Congrats to both.


----------



## Imran Khan

congs to both nice mods .hope they work more effective and kill trolls on time before we get bad day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Kudos to you both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Good going , Keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Birbal said:


> Not sure about Elmo (haven't seen too many of his actions), but really like Oscar as a mod. Congrats to both.



You will see Elmo's action soon as you called her ''him''. Thats one thing she can not tolerate.

Congrats both!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

Have to stop scanning titles, first read was Supermodels: Elmo and Oscar and its was wtf 

Gratz to you both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Congrats to both Super Moderators Elmo & Oscar

PDF needs to introduce more Moderators as very few MODs are online these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpery

Congrats to Elmo and Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Suuuper Elmo and Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Zakii said:


> Congrats to both Super Moderators Elmo & Oscar
> 
> PDF needs to introduce more Moderators as very few MODs are online these days



yes there is a "Mods kaa Qahatt"
I blame zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This is so lame, this means Santro isn't going to comment as much.. ;-(

congrats anyway.


----------



## Safriz

Sir LurkaLot said:


> This is so lame, this means Santro isn't going to comment as much.. ;-(
> 
> congrats anyway.



Santro is oscar now


----------



## PteX

Congrats guys, you deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

safriz said:


> yes there is a "Mods kaa Qahatt"
> I blame zardari



Yes but Zardari of PDF is Webby... and I guess he wouldn't want to hear that


----------



## Safriz

T-Faz,Sparklingaway,Adios Amigos,TaimiKhan.Blain2..
All of them are rarely here..
New mods are much needed..But saying that..The forum too has become much mature and well behaved than it used to be..
and members know how to behave..Most of the professional and full time trolls have been got rid of..and new ones are mysteriously dispatched without much noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

safriz said:


> T-Faz,Sparklingaway,Adios Amigos,TaimiKhan.Blain2..
> All of them are rarely here..



Sparklingway is no longer a Mod I think



> Most of the professional and full time trolls have been got rid of..and new ones are mysteriously dispatched without much noise.



I don't know some trolls in the last few days have had a field day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

pdf_shurtah said:


> I don't know some trolls in the last few days have had a field day



A limited number of trolls is always needed to keep the forum going..
who will you and i bash if there are no trolls..and there wont be much fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

safriz said:


> A limited number of trolls is always needed to keep the forum going..
> who will you and i bash if there are no trolls..and there wont be much fun



But Nobat galee galoch tak agaie thee. That was not fun but shameless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

congrats Oscar and Elmo.....
Looking forwards for your and my encounters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

Good call on both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Birbal said:


> Not sure about Elmo (haven't seen too many of his actions), but really like Oscar as a mod. Congrats to both.



oh Birbal bhai badaaam khao why bringing shame to the name of that great genius?

Elmo is a She... 
hehe


----------



## VelocuR

safriz said:


> T-Faz,Sparklingaway,Adios Amigos,TaimiKhan.Blain2..
> All of them are rarely here..
> New mods are much needed..But saying that..The forum too has become much mature and well behaved than it used to be..
> and members know how to behave..Most of the professional and full time trolls have been got rid of..and new ones are mysteriously dispatched without much noise.



well, it happen here many times......after some members get promotions (i.e moderators, think tank, super, some recognized members, etc). And then few months later, they became cool and decline posting. Rarely to participate few years. (i.e TechLahore, Zakii, Aerounuts, etc)

Irfan Balouch is next.....maybe tired of workload of this forum responsibility.....


----------



## MilSpec

congrats both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

I am scared  

Both are named after Sesame Street characters! "><

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

gratz to the new mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Congratulations! But, mostly, THANK YOU! for giving us your personal time to make the PDF a wonderfully managed forum!!! 

Sincerely,

TruthSeeker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Congratulations, PDF needed more mods!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations to both....

a doubt, are oscar and santro the same person?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Congratulations to both....
> 
> a doubt, are oscar and santro the same person?


yes that is correct and with this revelation this therad is concluded. but if you feel really compelled you can continu to PM your congrats to both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

I want to change my name to some sesame street character ... this will help me become a moderator  ... Kiya khayal hai doston ...

Congrats to both ... they contribute the best and always good to read ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh Birbal bhai badaaam khao why bringing shame to the name of that great genius?
> 
> Elmo is a She...
> hehe



heheh Elmo nahin choray gi lugta hai birbal ka bura time shuru ho gaya hai


----------



## killerx

ahyyyy gu to her may be late

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

congrats..

wht happened to the old ones???


----------



## TOPGUN

"Super mods" thats new for me didn't know we had that i guess i kow now lolz kahir... never the less both do a awsome job congrats and keep up the good work guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

